# When do babies stop sleeping all day?



## yasinsmama (Mar 9, 2008)

My DS is almost 5 weeks old. He still sleeps pretty much ALL day. He wakes up like closkwork to nurse, he might stay up a little, then he's gone.
He does wake up in the mornings between 6-8, nurses, and stays wide awake until he eats again, then he's out again. If we even lay him on our chest, he falls asleep. I was worried about dehydration, but I nurse him on demand, and he has lots of wet diapers daily.


----------



## North_Of_60 (May 30, 2006)

ENJOY IT!! Recover, sleep, take long baths, read a book, journal, go shopping, twiddle your fingers, do whatever you want, because soon he will be all over the place and you'll be wishing he slept more.









But seriously, around the 6 week growth spurt DD spent more time awake and engaging. She nurses so darn much that she didn't really seem to get many long blocks of sleeping, and shortly there after she was smiling and cooing and much more alert. It's probably different with each baby, though.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Between 6 and 10 weeks, usually.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *North_Of_60* 
ENJOY IT!! Recover, sleep, take long baths, read a book, journal, go shopping, twiddle your fingers, do whatever you want, because soon he will be all over the place and you'll be wishing he slept more.











yes that!!!


----------



## mamaverdi (Apr 5, 2005)

If he is a peeing and pooping normally and otherwise healthy, I generally would not worry. If you are worried ask a trusted friend with children to take a look at him or a trusted ped.


----------



## stlmomof2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Yeah... My DS did that... for about a day after he was born. DD, on the other hand, was very sleepy. I worried but in retrospect, it was awesome. She started to wake up a little around 6 weeks, but until she was about 9-10 months, she really didn't stay awake for very long without taking a nap. She was plenty active and an early crawler, too, but most of the time she would nurse and then take a nap afterwards. She's 2.5 and still takes long naps on most days, unlike a lot of toddlers her age. She's also had plenty of time to learn and explore and talk and all that.


----------



## nathansmum (Nov 13, 2003)

Would have been nice for #1 to be like that, but #2 definitely slept her days away. After around 6wks she began to be awake for longer periods.


----------

